
Show HN: Side Project. What's the best way to promote iOS application? - artem31
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-worth/id1476048552?ls=1
======
artem31
Hi Community,

I just started my way in product business and want to get suggestions from
more experienced people about how the mobile app can be promoted with limited
budget.

I've created an IOS app for tracking net worth. Actually I was responsible for
idea in general and did testing. Development, design and other things were
outsourced from my personal savings. From the beginning to release was spent a
half of a year, hundreds of hours and thousand dollars. It was much more than
I expected so almost all budget that I planned was spent on the development.

When the app was released I've tried to push it via social network. I bought
Ads in FB and Instagram, but the ads gave nothing. The same thing with
ProductHunt and similar services. Social ads didn't give any boost at all,
posting on services/forums gives a few more downloads in the day when it was
posted and that's all. Day after that new downloads again become near to 0.

Also I spent some money to configure ASO for the app, but didn't see any boost
as well. So daily my app is downloaded by 0-5 new users which is which is a
very low rate.

I know that big companies spend thousand dollars on promotion, but how to be
if you are one person company?

I would be very exiting to hear you experience about promoting mobile
application.

If you are interested link to my app and website bellow. Would be happy to
hear any feedback about app's idea as well :)

AppStore: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-
worth/id1476...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-
worth/id1476048552?ls=1)

WebSite: [https://www.balanceviewer.com/](https://www.balanceviewer.com/)

Thanks in advance!

------
soulchild37
What's your target market for this app? Professionals who wants to track their
net worth or savvy on financial management?

I would advice to hang out in Facebook group / Slack server of some finance
management group, routinely contribute to their conversation or answering
question if you know how to answer it. And when people ask for how to track
net worth / assets, maybe you can chime in your app.

~~~
artem31
All of the people who want to track their net worth. I already created FB,
twitter and Instagram accounts but users don't come)

~~~
soulchild37
the "build it and they will come" myth is at work here. You have to actively
participate in other facebook group, provide values (answering question of
others regarding finance/net worth calculation etc), help others as much as
you can, so people can be aware of your presence and also your app.

~~~
artem31
I'm trying, but didn't find good groups for this except of some forums

------
davidajackson
Is it possible to frame the product with the customer's pain point in mind?
People respond to pain points.

So, if your value prop is: Stop losing money on XYZ, then the customers feels
obligated to join your service because they resonate with the problem, which
you display to them as the initial CTA.

How would you summarize the problem as concisely as possible?

